# Cyrus SASL Configure SMTP Authentication Port Number



## reddy (Jan 16, 2019)

I am configuring Cyrus SASL with sendmail. While IMAP is configured, I cannot find where to configure the port used for SMTP authentication (which is handled by saslauthd if I understand correctly, however the man page was silent on this and I couldn't find the configuration file).

I would like to have Cyrus refuse SMTP authentication on port 25 but use another port instead (which will be accessed through an ssh tunnel for security). Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------

